# Ducklings, cygnets, goslings & puppies



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

On our walk yesterday we saw lots of baby water birds enjoying themselves....
First there was the ever so cute little ducklings


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

The cygnets at a safe distance from Ralph & ruby - hence the grainy picture as it's enlarged, I wouldn't want to get too close to spa swan with its precious babies 
Not an ugly duckling in sight!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

And the geese and the goslings which were on dry land, R&R were off lead - fortunately I spotted them and recalled R&R - which they duly returned for a promise of a treat, ( I'm sure ruby thinks her name is "ruby treats")
I put R&R on a post and tried to creep up - not too close to get a closer picture, they were so cute just grazing on the grass....
There were white geese and Canadian geese - maybe we have new hybrid geese??


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

We attempted a bit of posing a la chance and Molly style 
Or willow style as it was on a picnic table 
They were a little distracted by a rustling in the bushes and jumped down seconds later to investigate - I suspect it was just a blackbird foraging


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I promised puppies and here they are - although not poo ones.
It's buster the big mastiff, with his two new little playmates, elsaand zac who are chorkies 
He is so sweet - he is always looking on the floor and under his feet to make sure he's not stepping on them 
He wanted to play tug of war with them, it ended up with then been lifted off the ground and flew through the air 
(If only I could post videos )


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Last but not least - one for the popster.
Ralph and ruby were in the water and on it before I realised.
I don't know how this poor goose had met his maker - but it didn't look like he had been there long (Ralph was not to blame!!)

I just hope it wasn't a female with babies.......


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Wow, looks like a very nice place that you get to go on walks with the dogs!!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

That particular walk is shakeley mere (allegedly a dogging site when twilight comes!) 
The reason it's one of my favourite spots is it has the three greyhounds pub very near by which does it's own doggy beer!! Which Ralph loves


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Doggy beer!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

That is pretty darn cute! I love how the pubs let dogs in over there...Lady would love it and cricket would just hang at my feet. It would be awesome to bring them with me


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Bring them over here!!
The funny thing is - it tends to be the nicer gastro pubs that are the most dog friendly, quite often the waitresses will provide a bowl of water for the dogs before I get my wine!!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Gosh would I ever love that....I'll be right over


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Ha ha Tracey, watch what you write, we'll be getting all sorts popping up on the site again!!! lets just focus on the cute ducks etc! (sound like a school teacher now!), great pics - did Ralph have matted ears recently by any chance?!! only just realised how short they are, better for avoiding grass seeds though. We went to Rutland water today, had to keep Dudley on his long line there, he did chase a couple of ducks who were reluctant to move from their spot of grass but didn't bother trying to go into the water after the swans - they were quite far out though and he knows he doesn't like going out of his depth. I Just spotted a half decomposed dead rabbit before his nose reached it (inches away!).


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Oooo rotted rabbits - poppy heaven!
Ha Yes, trust you to spot Ralph's shaved ears!  they were matted - I'm a bad poo mommy!
Ruby has the tail to match - but she's sat on it so you can't see 
X


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

LYD setting a good example for all of our dogs.


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Haha - what a cute little garden, although I can see a poppy style glint in his eye!
He is luring that bunny into a false sense of security..... He's about to pounce!!  
:bunny3::rip:


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Poor LYD is totally misunderstood.  He was very calm and *NOT* about to pounce Tracey.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

LYD is misunderstood, just like the Popster 

Ralph looks very smart and HUGE...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Marzi said:


> LYD is misunderstood, just like the Popster
> 
> Ralph looks very smart and HUGE...


I think with no hair - it shows how small ruby really is. Possibly the camera angle too?? X


----------



## bearthecockapoo (Mar 17, 2015)

That looks lovely! I wish there were pubs here with doggy beer! Bear already tries to drink my human beer when he thinks I'm not looking...


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

bearthecockapoo said:


> That looks lovely! I wish there were pubs here with doggy beer! Bear already tries to drink my human beer when he thinks I'm not looking...


Ruby will try & pinch anything food orientated..... Even if you are looking! 
She has no shame!!


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

They both look great and bet they dried off really quickly. Poor goose perhaps another dog got there before Ralph. It would be rude not to have a wine while Ralphs enjoying his beer


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

arlo said:


> They both look great and bet they dried off really quickly. Poor goose perhaps another dog got there before Ralph. It would be rude not to have a wine while Ralphs enjoying his beer


& for that very reason I can never be accused of been rude!


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

Poppy says thank you very much for all your kind thoughts and the excellent goose porn  R&R showed a lot of decorum Tracey, Poppy would have tried to bring it home, although doggy beer might have solved the problem. Have you tasted it?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Mazzapoo said:


> Poppy says thank you very much for all your kind thoughts and the excellent goose porn  R&R showed a lot of decorum Tracey, Poppy would have tried to bring it home, although doggy beer might have solved the problem. Have you tasted it?


Yes I've tasted it, doggy beer that is - not the dead goose.
The doggy beer has very little interest to me, due to the 0% alcohol content! 
Ha it tastes a bit like a beer, malty - nit unpleasant - it is fit for human consumption x


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

I might get Datun some for when he's on call so he doesn't feel left out


----------



## Datun Walnut (Oct 15, 2013)

I think I'd rather have a real one if it's all the same to you.


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Great photos  good posing skills 

Molly would have been straight in the water after the ducks and geese I think  not quite sure what she would have made of finding a dead one though


----------

